# High cost of Havs



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

I travel to Milwaukee several times a week. Since getting our hav I started checking the Milwaukee paper classifieds to see what they sell for in that area. There have never been any until yesterday. The puppies were selling for $1200 each. The next highest cost dogs were $550 for Bichon's and Shi Tzu's. My wife says maybe we should breed Tasha after hearing that but we won't. I'd be too picky who I'd sell to and still worry if they are in a good home.

Are there any other men posting here or am I the only one? It's ok if I have all you nice women to myself but there must be some other guys around.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm here! 

$1200 for a purebreed Hav is pretty cheap actually. In Canada they go for $1500-$2000 for a companion pet, and much more for a Show quality pup!

Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Ryan is Beamer's Dad
Lo is Hank's Dad
Derek is Radar's Dad
I think I missed a couple.....but these guys popped into my head.

The thought of breeding should come from wanting to better the breed--not because they are expensive dogs. This is a common thought though,that everyone probably has,but alot of people (thank goodness) come to their senses before it happens--the ones that don't are called backyard breeders and puppymills!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Kawboy welcome to the forum.  As for their "high cost", as Ryan mentioned $1200 is cheaper than the average $1500-$2000 for pet dog in Canada. But really, when you weigh in all the vet bills, BAER testing, annual CERF testing and all the health testing to ensure the parents are healthy, you really are not making any money. The purpose of this kind of breeding is simply for the betterment of the breed and not for profit. Oh and backyard breeders and puppy millers..... ooooooh don't get me started on those. I know people think its very simple to take a female and male and lock them in a room together when the time is right, but there is so much more involved in responsible breeding before the pups are even conceived. The last thing anyone wants is to bring puppies into this world that are full of temperment and health issues, only to lead to heartbreak for the owners later. Not to mention the suffering the pup will be going thru either


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

First of all, _most_ newspaper ads are not done by reputable breeders who try to breed to the standard (conformation) and do all the health testing. $1200 might be high next to the other pups for sale in the paper, but it is low for a purebred Hav and they are trying to make some extra money by lowballing the reputable breeders. Just my two cents.

By the way, cost is not indicitive of a good or "bad" breeder either. I know of at least two breeders in the area that don't check their dogs for conformation nor do the health testing with OFA and still try to sell their dogs for the higher prices in the area.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

That is why the "onus" is on the potential buyer to research, research and when you think you are done research some more on the backgrounds of the sire and dam, as well as do the legwork in ensuring that the pup you are buying is indeed coming from a Breeder who does the testing for the betterment of the breed. As well as checking if they are actively involved in AKC groups that support the betterment of the breed. This way, you can atleast prevent much heartache later on. Groups like this one is great because the everyday person, like me, can learn and see what we should always be looking for to protect ourselves and our Havanese.


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

My hubby comes on here lol..Dave..our dog is Molly....We paid twelve hundred for her..and that was considered good,as some wanted fifteen hundred..I'm in Kitchener,Ontario,Canada


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm here too. I'm Bogart and Brando's dad. FYI they get the looks from their mom ;-) I was thinking of posting a poll to see how many guys are actually visiting this site lol.

I paid $1,500 for Bogart and only $1,100 for Brando due to unusual circumstances from the breeder. 

Ryan and ClasseyLassie just curious from what breeder did you get your Havs from? I got mine from Terri Bergan.


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

I agree with what you say about the ads in the paper Kimberly,not many reputable breeders would have to advertise in the paper I would think.But not with a breeder lowballing if selling for twelve hundred..Our breeder we bought Molly from has bred hav's for over fifteen years and has oringinal cuban and european dogs.She is amazing and really cares about what kind of homes her dogs go to.She has waiting list up to three years and breeds not often to give her bitches a break.I believe a good breeder isn't in it to make money as they really don't make much with all the testing,shots,and microchiping and any unforseen vet bills that could occur,not to mention the time involved.You really have to be a smart buyer too to make sure that the breeder is reputable.You have to ask the breeder lots of questions as well.This site is wonderful.I love to see how many love love our hav's...


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey Daniel,

Beamer is from Ashstone (Cheryl Drake).

We should really plan a BIG Toronto (GTA--yes even as far as Kitchener.. ) playdaye for the spring/summer..

We can start our own thread group for this..

Ryan


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh Ryan that would be a great idea.You have spoke to my hubby Dave on here.We are in Kitchener.Another lady we are in contact with that just purchased a hav from our breeder is in Toronto too.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

We never planned to breed and won't change our mind because of the price of pups. I couldn't go through everything involved with it and would rather leave that to people who know what they are doing. Tasha will be getting spayed and we will be worried sick until we know she's ok.

Good to know there are other guys here. I can't seem to get my wife interested in participating even though she'd probably enjoy it. She has never been in a forum group and might be a little intimidated.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi there... Nice to see more and more people around me with Havs! 
What breeder did you get yours from? And yeah, I guess I did speak to your husband-- he has the avitar with the white hav?
Last Summer I hosted the Hav playdate at my house, but only 2 others came! (Oreo and Radar) lol.. 1 did not show up and have never heard from her since!? lol

If it gets alot larger we can move it to somewhere with more space..

Ryan


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

They wanted to have 2800-3000 US $ in NYC in a petshop for a havanese.(I suppose from a puppy mill )
A breeder (a friend of mine) payed 3000 US $ too for her male havaneser.He is from an American kennel.
We sell our puppys for 1000-1500 Euro in Germany.
I wonder that the prices are not as high as expected.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey Ryan,

Does Ashstone also sell Labs? It sounds familiar. I think I look at them at the time I was looking for Bogart but they didn't have any pups avail.


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh that is too bad Ryan...I love to have Molly around as many dogs as she can and rarely do we come across a hav.My hubby is Dave or David not sure what he used on here.From Kitchener.We got Molly from Cynthia Brown,in Mount Forest.She bought her first dog right in Cuba from Zoila Portuondo Guerra.She has a book out on Havanese.Our breeder is the founding memeber of the Havanese Fanciers Club of Canada.


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

Kawboy we had Molly spayed by lazer,less cutting.Cost a little more but so nice u can't even see a mark on her.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Daniel,
Yeah, Ashstone also breeds Labs.. 

Classeylassie - yeah I msg'd Cynthia Brown a few times bank and forth but she did not have anything at the time. 

Well, hopefully we can get a larger group together this time around as there seems to be more people here close to or in Toronto...


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

That would be a great thing to plan Ryan.I'm sure my hubby would like it to.Nothing is too good for his baby Molly lol...


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

Can you tell me Ryan where I need to go on here to post a picture of Molly by my name.I can't seem to find how on here.My hubby isn't home to ask.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

From the menu click the User CP, then on the left hand side you will see an option for Edit Avator. Click that. You can then upload a picture so it shows with your id.


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks so much...Love your hav's picture.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

classeylassie said:


> Kawboy we had Molly spayed by lazer,less cutting.Cost a little more but so nice u can't even see a mark on her.


We have a vet visit tomorrow. I will tell my wife to ask about that. thanks.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

classeylassie said:


> But not with a breeder lowballing if selling for twelve hundred..


 I should have qualified that comment with my location. The reputable breeders here sell pups for $1800-2000, and I don't know a single one that has made money doing it yet. (If they do, they don't talk about it.)


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

Your welcome..We paid forty dollars more..Not cheap to begin with spaying but really felt the laser was worth it.Molly was running around the next day and had no trouble.


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow where are you from Kimberly.Right you are,I don't think they do make any money or very very little.Do you have just one hav...I would love to get another but my hubby spoiles Molly so much and is afraid her nose would be out of joint.I don't think it would she loves other dogs and love cats.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm in the San Francisco Bay Area (see under my name/photo on the left). I have several Havs, but I'm a show exhibitor and breeder.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

My hubby Corey is Husker92. He never posts anymore, just lurks. If he wants to post he has me do it! 
We have Sully. He is a wonderful companion dog. I think we would be too freaked about who got puppies and how they were being treated if he had ever been a daddy. Havs are a rarity, but are becoming more common because greedy breeders know they are high ticket now. Just remember this cockers USED to $$$ too. Now, look at their lines. Good breeders breed to better the breed, not for profit. though I can say I have met in the 1.5 years it took to find Sully, breeders who try to do both. Research, and get on a list. Some of us have lucked out and got their fur children out of shear luck. I think the breeders that are on here for the most part are critical of who they breed their dogs with and do it sparsely. That shows they care. That's why we respect this forum, and its members.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay most people looking in the paper are look for immediate and a good deal. If you really look at a lot of the other breeds from reputable breeders, havs aren't that high priced. I was talking about this with a friend who is looking to get a new dog- a border collie. You can find them for $100 in the newspaper but she wants lines that are extremely health tested, proven working dogs, etc. She is looking $1500 on up. So I think the reality is most breeders have to prove what they are breeding (exhibiting), health test, etc. In the end, you aren't getting a deal but the BYB is getting a deal (your money) without having to earn it.

Amanda


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm a guy. Our dogs are 2,000 and have been for a good while. We don't advertise. Heck, I can't even find the time to work on our website. 

Our pups are potty trained to litter. Notice that none of our puppy owners are posting on here about training problems. No one can afford to do that and sell them for less. Last year was the first year we ever needed to file a Schedule C and really I did that so we can qualify as "Professional Breeders" with all the goings on about changing new laws for intact animals. I didn't do any amortization of the the money we spent on the dog addition to the house. If I had done that, we would still be nonprofit. Our expenses do not include Professional Handlers or showing anywhere much that we can't drive to in a couple of hours. Pam could have made more money if she took a part time job in a fast food joint. 

We do it because we love doing it. Our puppy buyers all think they get a good deal. One said recently that it was like winning the lottery to be able to get one of our dogs. We don't breed a litter unless we are considering keeping one of the offspring ourselves. We don't always, as we are very critical-we wrote the 40 point evaluation form.

Dogs that you see advertised in the paper for 1200 or less are most likely a sideline business or the product of a puppy mill where they are raised on raised floors and have no incentive to have ANY training. The "Super Puppy" program recommends handling them for some number of seconds a day. To us, that's a joke.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

When we were looking for a Hav a friend of mine called and excitedly told me there was an ad in our local newspaper advertising a Havanese for $895. She was shocked when I told her no, I wasn't interested and didn't want the ph #. I see the ad now all the time so I fear we have a local BYB 

The Havs around here from a reputable breeder who shows and does all the health testing is around $1800.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Tom King said:


> The "Super Puppy" program recommends handling them for some number of seconds a day. To us, that's a joke.


 What is the Super Puppy program?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I think Tom might be refering to the "Super Dog" program. Are you Tom? Because a few breeders associated with the Havanese Fanciers of Canada have used this program with much success. Correct me if I am wrong and this is not the program you are referring to.

The Super Dog program is for very young pups and I believe has nothing to do with potty training but rather to help the dog to respond to stimuli and stress better.

But I do agree that any breeding program should be based on the love of the dogs and betterment of the breed. And you Tom, with Pam are yet another example of the love and dedication it takes to have balanced dogs.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

A lot of performance people also believe in the super dog training program actually.

http://www.breedingbetterdogs.com/achiever.html


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Health testing (BAER for deafness, CERF for cataracts, cardiac (some havs have heart murmurs or worse, heart failure) hips for displasia, LCP, thyroid, patellas (for bad knees), and elbows) this is a priority for the best breeders. Ask questions about the parents, see if they have a CHIC number, which indicates they have been given the minimum tests recommended by the Havanese Club of America. Then the breeder should be breeding champion parents, this is not "champion bloodlines" like you see advertised. Ask the right questions, look for puppies that have been socialized, taken for car rides at 6 weeks, taught paper training or litter box trained, taught their names. They have also received most of their shots by the time they're ready to go home. My breeder BAER tests every litter she sells before sending them home.

Here in Florida we have some great breeders and others who I would never buy from because they talk the talk but do not "practice what they preach", and the parents of the litter have very little health testing. Some puppies come up with wry bites, or deformed legs and they continue to breed their parents. It's very upsetting. Still most charge $1800 to over $2000. whether their parents are champions and health tested or not. It's up to the buying public to be well informed about what they are buying. Puppies are cute, but it's better to make an informed decision and wait for the right puppy and breeder. Also, after the purchase the relationship will not end, a great breeder will be there to answer your questions as they arise.
Paula


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I guess I got the name a little off. It is called "Super Dog" now. It is definately an advance instead of NO handling. Originally, it was intended to encourage commercial breeders of military dogs to use a "system" better than just leaving them in a cage. At that time 25 seconds a day of specific handling was much better.

We do our own version, but our puppies get handled a lot more than 15 to 25 seconds a day and our own experiments have shown no advantage to the wet towel exposure, so we have not done that for a long time. Also we have trouble with letting them "sleep struggle" while on their backs. We can't get them to do much struggling. Pam was washing one this weekend and he went to sleep on his back while she held him in the warm bath.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

In the greater Washington D.C./Baltimore area, one can get a puppy from a reputable breeder for $1500 and up. There is one good breeder who sells her dogs for $1200 and up. 

Both of our Havanese came pad trained, crate trained, extremely well socialized, healthy.We were very pleased and were glad to pay what the breeders charged, $1200 and $1500. Each puppy had Champion parents.

The breeder of the Cali's AKC champion sire told me that she wants to keep the price of the puppies within reach of families.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

The local reputable (do all health testing on parents and show parents) breeders here (southwest AZ) charge about 18-2500. I've seen ads in the paper (BYB?) for 500-850.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

In the NY area, most havanese go for about 2,000 - 2,500. We purchased Norah for $2,300 and our new one for the same because we felt the money was worth it for a purebred, healthy dog with a good temperament. I'm not saying that if your dog was less expensive then it is bad compared to the expensive ones because I know plenty of horrible, yet pricy purebred dogs.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm in the midwest, and I'm sure we don't have many reputable breeders. Lots and lots of mills, and BYB. 
I only know of one local (10 mins from here) And she sells them for $1,000 local and $1,500 on the internet. I ran into her the other day at the vet. She's ALWAYS at the vet, often begging for food, meds, etc from what one vet tech told me. She has 7, 8 different breeds, all in kennels outside. 
She's got 3 current litters of Havs right now. All around 5wks, and told me I was welcome to come by and see them. Ohh..it's soooo tempting. But, I know better


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Tritia said:


> She's ALWAYS at the vet, often begging for food, meds, etc from what one vet tech told me. She has 7, 8 different breeds, all in kennels outside.
> She's got 3 current litters of Havs right now. All around 5wks, and told me I was welcome to come by and see them. Ohh..it's soooo tempting. But, I know better


Wow! I'm kind of at a loss by this! I don't want to start a flame war or anything, but I've got some questions: 1)if she's a BYB (is that true? or mill -- with that many breeds and outside kennels???), and selling at those prices, why is she needing to beg at the vet??? 2)if she's not making money, why is she breeding so much??? 
I'm sure you don't have these answers, Tritia. I'm just shaking my head here. Is she really making a living on it and just looking for a hand-out?? confused. what do you think?


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh sorry Kimberley..duh me didn't notice that..Oh how wonderful...How many havanese do u have.


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

Gosh just makes me sick to think of puppy mills.Again anyone buying a dog has to care where they get it or there will never be an end to puppy mills.Many dogs in pet stores are puppy mill dogs..breaks your heart.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Tom that is great your puppies react very well to stimuli, and I believe that breeders would use this program in conjunction with the regular handling of the pups. I honestly could not see a breeder only handling them for a few seconds a day. Now if I am wrong, please correct me. I guess the main thing is to expose them to all kinds of stimuli, and some opt this early form of stimulation and then progress to other avenues. But boy, I cannot imagine that before working dogs were never handled and then only with this program for just seconds a day.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Tom King said:


> I guess I got the name a little off. It is called "Super Dog" now.


 The Super Dog Program is only short bursts of mild stress added to a young puppy's life (3-16 days old) to encourage neurological stimulation. You can read more about the purpose & details from Dr. Carmen Battaglia's write-up here. Doc was the one who introduced and recommended it to me a year ago.

No, Helen, no need to correct you - you're right. This is a form of introducing mild stress in addition to regular nurturing handling.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Helen,
You are thinking of it the same way I know breeders use it. I talked about it with an aussie breeder. She said it was used for her working line (herding and agility) to help them deal with stimilu at an early age- stress, confusion, new things, etc. It is done in conjunction with a lot of other things- like the rule of 7/12 that has been posted before. It did say in the article military dogs used it as well.

Amanda


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

HayCarambaMama said:


> Wow! I'm kind of at a loss by this! I don't want to start a flame war or anything, but I've got some questions: 1)if she's a BYB (is that true? or mill -- with that many breeds and outside kennels???), and selling at those prices, why is she needing to beg at the vet??? 2)if she's not making money, why is she breeding so much???
> I'm sure you don't have these answers, Tritia. I'm just shaking my head here. Is she really making a living on it and just looking for a hand-out?? confused. what do you think?


Don't worry, can't be a flame war if I don't give the breeder's name 

And the fact that I was highly warned by the vet..was a clue things aren't good. And she even lists this vet on her site. 
And you're right..I don't have the answers.

Did I mention she was holding a shih-tzu puppy in one hand, cigarette in the other?? Blowin' smoke in that poor pups face the whole time she talked to me:frusty:
Dh knows who this is, too. And said he wouldn't call her a backyard breeder. More of a backwoods breeder, lol. We are in Arkansas..after all :biggrin1:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Tritia said:


> Did I mention she was holding a shih-tzu puppy in one hand, cigarette in the other?? Blowin' smoke in that poor pups face the whole time she talked to me:frusty:
> Dh knows who this is, too. And said he wouldn't call her a backyard breeder. More of a backwoods breeder, lol. We are in Arkansas..after all :biggrin1:


That is so scary! How awful for the pup - and not the best start in life in IMHO. And as for the backwoods breeding...... :biggrin1:ound:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

It is good to see you back posting again Tom .. Thanks for the input .. Very interesting to leearn about the super dog program ..
As to price I know these prices seem high for people . My husband could not believe it when I told him the price for Asta . It was not excessive as he was a companion dog - all I can say is that he was worth it .. As was Ahnold and Cosmo - they are just such unique and special little beings .. I feel blessed to have them in my life ..


----------



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

*Super Dog Program and Puppy Pricing*

Tom - the super dog program was developed by the US Air Force to help dogs handle stress - they found out stress in small doses as pups helps adult dogs better handle the stresses handed to them later in life.
We start it with 3 day old pups and continue until they are around 5-6 weeks.
If you get Pat Hasting's book "the Puppy Puzzle" she has much of it in there.
You can also google neonatal puppy stimulation. Also check out the Rules of Seven. We do both with our pups. It makes for happy healthy well adjusted pups. The extra handling doesn't hurt either.

Now as far as puppy pricing from reputable breeders you should expect to pay $1800 to $2500 for pet pups on neuter contracts. And I can promise you we aren't making that much money. I gave away a pup to a very loving home after spending over $5000 for heart surgery for the vets at A&M to insert a balloon in his heart to open a constricted valve. I also paid for an LCP surgery this past year on a 9 month old. Both these pups are out of health tested parents - and I stand behind anything we put on the ground. That is my job - to protect the breed. Health testing is one way of doing that. Burying your head in the sand and not testing "because my line doesnt have any health issues" is another. With your backyard breeders and mills (some selling pups for as much as reputable breeders) the buyer would be pretty much on their own. Nobody can quarantee that there will not be some health issue but at least if the testing has been done - you are at least doing what you can do to not produce problems. Nothing is 100% but you sure can hedge your bet by looking for the best breeder you can find and asking as many questions as possible BEFORE you get a pup.
These guys are very easy to fall in love with - and most people will do anything for thier babies - my job as a breeder hopefully will not make you have to cross that bridge!


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't think $1200 is a lot for a hav but it had me wondering what people looking in the ads for a puppy thought. What the heck is a havanese and why are they so expensive? I know if we get another dog I'll be contacting the breeders who post here first. Looks like we have at least two in Michigan.


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

kawboy said:


> Are there any other men posting here or am I the only one? It's ok if I have all you nice women to myself but there must be some other guys around.


Yup, I'm definitely "one of the 'Guys'" that posts on this forum -- at the expense of the constant ridicule of my so-called friends 

Welcome to the forum kawboy.

I've posted this before, but all guys on this forum can definitely relate:






All the best,
_*'Lo*_


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

ound:ound:ound:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have a question, since I didn't get my dogs from "reputable" breeders. If neither parent was tested, but most of the other dogs in the pedigree were tested, is it safe to assume that your dogs will be OK? 

I know nothing is a guarantee. I had two mutts that lived long, healthy lives. I didn't know anything about their parents, no health testing, and they were healthy dogs.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I am sure you would be fairly safe Michele, but if ever you have any doubts you can do the testing yourself just for your peace at mind. But, what I DO know is that both Kodi and Shelby are well taken care of and loved by their loving Mommy  Lucky babies!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have them CERF'd, but I don't think I would do anything else. I ask the vet to give them a good going over when I take them, just to check their legs, etc. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

You know I like this thread because when I got my first Havanese 9 years ago I paid the same price for her than as they sell for now. My problem is that I don't know when my credit card won't take any more and to stop. Between show expenses, showing, 2 different vets (who by the way love me, I think it's for my money), all the expenses of health testing, the cost of high quality food, and all the upgrades that go into the dogs play areas. Boy I am wondering if I will ever break even. Good breeders aren't in it for the money, as you have heard from several here, they are in it to see what they can do to aim for that perfect dog, the one that has it all, temperment, confirmation and personality, that next BIS dog that we all want. Breeders want it all, and when we get close someone tries to talk us out of it. I know that there are so many wonderful puppy owners that the education is spreading as to how to check for a good breeder and not to be fooled by "all their dogs coming from champion lines". There has been talk recently that some times good breeders should advertise in the paper because that is the only way to help educate the general public. If only BYB advertise in the paper and people don't have the internet than they how else do you reach these people. I have never needed to advertise in a newspaper but I do wish clubs could pick some of the more popular areas to advertise so that people know where they can get good information on different breeds for those without computers.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

I've had to watch 'Lo's utube clip several times -- it has me PIMP!!!!ound:


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Michele,
There are no guarantees that good breeders won't at some time produce health issues, just like Joan said we try to back our puppies when that happens. We do far more research on our dogs trying to make educated and wise choices in our breeding programs but it's just like human babies, you can not tell what is lying back there in those genes that will turn up. None of us are perfect but we do try hard to give people the best healthiest puppies we can. You will hopefully never have any problems with you babies but if you worry there are several test you can do just for peace of mind. You might go out and get pet insurance on them that will also ease your mind and help with any expenses that might arise. Enjoy your babies and know that they will truely love you back in return.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

There is an excellent, nationally-known breeder who runs ads in the Washington Post from time to time. 

Not realizing who he was, I called him once to discuss puppies and he was so helpful, pleasant and informative that I would contact him if I were going to buy another Hav. (yikes, what am I saying, a third???).

Anyway, I agree that it could be good PR for the breed and breeders to advertise.


----------

